# Nutrient Demand and Soil Interpretations



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is a good description on how nitrogen affects the soil nutrients needs from Bill Kreuser UNL. Enjoy.

https://turf.unl.edu/turfinfo/8-20-Nutrient-Demand.pdf

I would add, that as nitrogen increases not only nutrients also increase, but also water needs. Thus fertilizing during the heat summer = more water needs.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Great info. Good to keep in mind. Thanks.


----------

